# Looking for a good read.



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

I am looking for a good book to read while at work (I work security and have a lot of down time). the last two books I've read were Lone Survivor by Marcus Lutteral (not sure I spelled his name right, great book by the way) and American Sniper by Chris Kyle (also a good read but not as good as Lone Survivor). I am looking for a book about a post apocalyptic world and/or a good story of survival or even another book by a Navy SEAL (or other branch of the military). Any Ideas?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I have read this entire book,

Target Focus Training » Push the boundaries of self-defense and become a master on your own terms.

And purchased the $37 dollar package which backs it up with DVD training and a audio book if you like those better.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Buy an E reader or get a free E reader app for the computer and then log onto Amazon or Barnes and Nobles etc. Type in Action adventure, Dystopian fiction and be prepared to spend some time. There is a huge (vast) amount of downloadable fiction. Lots of indie stuff that ranges from okay to very good and of course mainstream authors as well. You might like some of vince flynns action adventure books. Zombies? max brooks books.


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

I would love to get an E reader, the only problem is I am not allowed to have electronic devices at work so I am stuck with the old fashion print versions. I have read World War Z by max brooks, thought it was pretty good, and have been looking for the Zombie Survival Guide but can seem to find it (looking locally only).


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lights Out by David Cameron Lights Out: David Crawford: 9780615427355: Amazon.com: Books
One Second After by William R. Forstchen One Second After: William R. Forstchen, William D. Sanders, Newt Gingrich: 9780765356864: Amazon.com: Books
Anything by James Wesley, Rawles Amazon.com: James Wesley Rawles: Books


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

I would highly recommend One Second After also. Enjoy.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I agree James Wesley Rawles has some good stuff..Also has a blog site: SurvivalBlog.com hope this helps...

1 Patriots: A Novel of Survival in the Coming Collapse
2 Survivors: A Novel of the Coming Collapse
3 Founders: A Novel of the Coming Collapse
4 Expatriates: A Novel of the Coming Global Collapse
5 How to Survive the End of the World as We Know It: Tactics, Techniques, and Technologies for Uncertain Times


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

You could read this series, I have heard a lot of good things about it. 1- Going Home 2- Surviving Home 3- Escaping Home. Going Home (The Survivalist Series): A. American: 9780142181270: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

One Shot One kill
The bear went over the mountain


If you want to learn something about sniping rather than about snipers read The Ultimate Sniper by Maj. John L. Plaster, USAR (RET)

There are several other books that I could recommend about men and women surviving in ALASKA or whatever else... If interested shoot me a mail and I can get you a list... These on here are among my favorites though


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow was I right to ask this question lol, I ordered the Zombie Survival Guide by Max Brooks and Kill shot by Vince Flynn last night after I posted this thread. Now it looks like I will be picking up a couple more of these books, thanks a bunch for all the suggestions, cant wait to start reading these.


----------



## brandonnash (Mar 11, 2013)

If you like zombie fiction check out Joseph talluto's white flag series. Several books long and go all the way from pre apocalypse to years after. They are very good reads.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I am a big fan of World War II spy novels. They are not about modern day survival but I find them entertaining. My favorite author of late is Alan Furst. Once I start one of his books I cannot put to down.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm a non-fiction exploration/survival/discovery nut, these are on my bookshelf-


----------



## iamliberty (Jun 23, 2013)

I would shamelessly recommend my new book THE MEN WHO BUILT THE END. its a new look at the post apocalyptic genre from a villians viewpoint. Check it out for $7 at my website I Am Liberty | ReRooting America. let me know what you think.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Last of the Breed by Louis L'Amour. Published back in 87 and mixes cold war Soviet vs. US with native American survival stuff. Not your typical Louis L'Amour western novel. 
Last of the Breed: A Novel: Louis L'Amour: 9780553280425: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## simimatt (Dec 3, 2013)

"fifty shades of grey" this book is just amazing..i finished reading it a couple of days ago..Recommended!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

simimatt said:


> "fifty shades of grey" this book is just amazing..i finished reading it a couple of days ago..Recommended!!


simimatt,
I have a pretty darn good sense of humor and appreciate a witty response as well as the next guy. I also try real hard when I am serious to let others know I am serious and draw a line between being a smart ass or a serious post. I can't tell if you are being serious or not. Please expound, if only for the entertainment value.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

this is great read


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

simimatt said:


> "fifty shades of grey" this book is just amazing..i finished reading it a couple of days ago..Recommended!!


-_- oh my goodness, lol.


----------



## AJezek (Jan 4, 2014)

haha, of course I am going to plug my own book here. It is in limited release now, chapter reveals through January. Will be on kindle/ebook for release in February!

(make sure to watch the preface video)

Aaron Jezek


----------

